# AF - embarassing question but need to ask



## jan welshy

Hiya, do very light periods indicate a problem in cncieving or carrying i.e. 2 days very light. i was wondering if there is a conection??
Ta
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## Mel

Jan,

I dont think it has any bearing on carrying/conceiving, i myself used to have one heavy day and the rest very light and considering i have endo i thought that was very good.

I wouldnt like to swear on it but i think you are probably ok Jan but it is best to get it checked out especially if you are worried see your gp or your clinic and let them know what is happening they can check your hormones and see what is going on, better to be safe than sorry.

Mel

x x


----------



## Juel

Jan

I hope you don't mind me posting my epperience of this on here mel&jeanette 

I have sat & pondered whether or not to post this to you but i know after talking to you in Stratford that you wanted to do whatever route gave you the best chance of a +ve next time so i tought that i should be honest & post...hope i've done the right thing!!!
My periods are also light nowadays 2 days like yourself & a few spotting days & my clinic believe that this indicates poor egg quality, i don't have much faith in my clinic though & have spoken to other girls on here & mel  wHo Have similar monthlys & they are ok so i'd discuss this with your clinic as mel says...i'd be interested to know his/her opinion though...would you be good enough to IM if you get their opinion PLEASE!!
luv
juel xxx


----------



## Vicky W

Hi Jan

I thought that light periods could be a sign that you are not ovulating regularly, this may not indicate poor egg quality but a hormonal imbalance of a different sort.

I should get it checked out with blood tests if you haven't had them already?

Vicky xxx


----------



## jan welshy

Thanks for the replies girls. I will defo ask and let you know. I did ask 2 years ago at the first meeting in district hospital just before tests but they said this did not indicate anything!!!!!
Oh, yeh right!
Before going on the dreaded pill, how ironic now, I did get heavy periods and pain too coming off the pill no heavy ones pain once in a blue moon, one nurse said "You should count yourself lucky!!!" Yeh, right!!!!!
We are off to York for our anniversary that is on the 21st. hope you are all well.
Can I phone the Nott clinic and ask about this Will they tell me if it is related?? Questions questions!!!!!
L
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## Wizz

Jan
Hope you have a brill time in york
(We live there!)
Is there anything that you're particularly keen to do/see? Anything I can do to help your visit be even better, just let me know! By the way the races are on next week so getting around won't be easy - but it's a really good atmosphere.
Wizz


----------



## vicky2011

Hi welshy, 

Unsure if it means anything, but my sisters' longest period was 2 hours and she's got loads of children, I have the full 7 days worth of joy (not) and I've been trying for 10 years. 

Vicky


----------

